# How many kittens do you think?



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

This is Sprinkles...a stray that showed up on the farm several weeks ago. She has now been in the house for about 2 weeks. I of course have no idea when she will have the kittens. Wondering if by the pics you can tell me if its soon and how many you think there are. Thanks and enjoy the pretty gigantic i look like i swallowed a musk melon kitty...lol


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

How many? A lot. 
When? Imminent.

I vote for 5 or 6 kittens before Sunday.


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

well no babies yet.....sheesh...if she doesn't have them by monday i will probably take her in....just seems like a long time. i can see the babies moving so i know they are ok still.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Owenkennels said:


> well no babies yet......


Wow! I thought for sure she'd have had them by now....maybe she's cookin' up some mountain lion kittens in there! 8O


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope not...lol I think I might have homes for 3 babies already so that is good. Now if she would just push them things out I would be a happy camper...lol


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Aw she is a beautiful little thing and certainly looks pretty far along. Have you made her a nice comfy place to have the babies?

It's great that you have some homes lined up for them already and I am sure I am preaching uncessarily (sorry) but perhaps a little trip to the vets afterwards will be in order so she doesn't have to go through this again


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

she is a stray so this was not planned......and yes she will be spayed...either by my vet or by the vet of whoever adopts her when the kittens are weaned  I have a box in my closet and she sleeps in it alot.


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

Well after returning home from a mother's day celebration I came home late to find Sprinkles in her box in my closet with 5 new babies! I went to bed and woke up to one more.....so 6 new babies. 3 are pure white like her. Two are all white with black or gray spots on the backs of their heads and one is black or grey not sure. I will take pics today and post them later. Sprinkles became a mommy on mommies day!!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

What a lovely Mother's Day gift  Yes, please post some pics! How are the mom and babies doing today?


----------

